# Switch vers iPhone : quel modèle choisir?



## mapomme1108 (12 Mai 2019)

Bonjour,

Je vais passer d'un Samsung Galaxy J6+ vers un iPhone.

Pour une question de prix, je m'oriente vers l'iPhone 6S 32 Go.
J'ai vu que sur ce modèle, on peut installer iOS 12.2 qui est le dernier.

Avant d'acheter, je voudrais savoir s'il y a certaines fonctions d'iOS 12.2 qui ne fonctionne pas sur cet iPhone à cause de son ancienneté et si l'on sait si cet iPhone sera compatible avec les futures versions d'iOS.

D'avance merci pour votre aide.


----------



## lepetitpiero (12 Mai 2019)

Je pense que nous en saurons plus au mois de juin...


----------



## Wizepat (12 Mai 2019)

Salut,

Je te le déconseillerai.

D’après les dernières rumeurs, il ne serait pas compatible iOS 13. 

Tu peux t’orienter vers un iPhone 7...

Sinon c’est une belle machine. J’en possède un qui me suit depuis presque 3 ans.


----------



## Bartolomeo (12 Mai 2019)

iPhone 6S est annoncé comme compatible avec iOS 13 néanmoins, si tu n’es pas du genre à changer de smartphone tous les 2 ans, table plutôt sur l’ iPhone 8.

Pense à regarder sur sur le refurb.


----------



## Wizepat (12 Mai 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> iPhone 6S est annoncé comme compatible avec iOS 13 néanmoins, si tu n’es pas du genre à changer de smartphone tous les 2 ans, table plutôt sur l’ iPhone 8.
> 
> Pense à regarder sur sur le refurb.



Nous n’avons pas lu les mêmes articles. En espérant que tu es raison... [emoji6]


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2019)

Le 6S est dans la liste des iPhones compatibles iOS 13 

Les modèles d’iPhone compatibles seraient : 


iPhone 2019 
iPhone XS & XS Max
iPhone XR
iPhone X
iPhone 8 & 8 Plus
iPhone 7 & 7 Plus
iPhone 6s & 6S Plus


----------



## Wizepat (12 Mai 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le 6S est dans la liste des iPhones compatibles iOS 13
> 
> Les modèles d’iPhone compatibles seraient :
> 
> ...



Cool [emoji106]


----------



## ibabar (13 Mai 2019)

Pour l'instant ce ne sont que des supputations, on en saura plus à la WWDC début juin.
Je trouve ces rumeurs incohérentes: pourquoi le SE ne serait plus supporté (d'autant qu'il était encore au catalogue en septembre 2018)...!?
Soit ils veulent virer les petits écrans pour faciliter le développement de certaines apps qui ont besoin de place à l'affichage (on voyait déjà que parfois Music par exemple était à l'étroit sur du 4"), soit la puce A9 du SE est trop faiblarde (mais dans ce cas les 6s/6s Plus - sortis avant - devraient aussi passer à la trappe, sans parler de la cohorte d'iPad).

En tout cas je rejoins @Bartolomeo : j'achèterais plutôt un iPhone 8 au minimum, ou éventuellement une très bonne occase sur un 7 (dont la puce A10 a fait un vrai bond de puissance par rapport à l'A9 du 6s, et qui accessoirement combine pas mal de specs nettement plus intéressantes que le 6s: étanchéité, bouton Home non-physique avec Taptic Engine, son stéréo, écran P3, double optique photo pour le Plus...etc).


----------

